# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  teeth dreams?

## MollyMolly

I keep having a dream where I'm losing my teeth. Usually I'm wearing a retainer (which I used to about 8 years ago.) I'm always wearing my retainer for days or weeks in my dream, and my teeth will look fine, but after I take the retainer off, it looks like my teeth have been ground down, or just slowly dissolving away but it doesn't hurt. When I put the retainer back in, my teeth look fine, but it digs into my gums and it's really painful. Any help?

----------


## Rezzo

Trust me, it's a lot more common to dream this than you may think, I for one dream of having something pushing my jaw open every now and then.

----------


## Moonsong

Teeth dreams are the worst, and they are one of the most common dream experiences (along the lines of going to school in your underwear, or driving a car with no breaks).  I grind my teeth every once in awhile, so I have nasty dreams in which I just chip my teeth down to shards.  They're always pretty disturbing.

My doctor recommended a mouth guard to help ease the pressure, but I've not tried it, they look uncomfortable.  I guess yours is a little different, but the idea is the same.

----------


## mindwanderer

I have lots of 'mirror' dreams where I look at myself in the mirror. They usually involve either my eyes or teeth. I have 'perfect' teeth and have never had braces or anything, and a reoccuring dream when I was younger was me looking in the mirror and seeing my bottom teeth really small or worn down or uneven.

----------


## louie54

We do have a section for Dream Interpretation here: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...splay.php?f=30

I'm not really into interpretations, but it supposedly means that you are about to lose something important to you. But don't worry, the dream really is common, although I've never had it before. Dreams where I look at myself in the mirror, usually involve my hair looking different.

----------


## username695

I had I dream once where I was walking down the street, and my teeth starter to fall out.  It was weird.  I guess you could train yourself to do a reality check when something weird happens to your teeth.  Or maybe when you brush your teeth, idk.

----------


## Loaf

As its been said, teeth dreams are really common.
There are multiple reasons for having dreams such as losing your teeth. I think the most common reason is feeling insecure about your appearance.

----------

